# LR 2.6 will not open Nikon D7000 NEF Pictures; DNC Camera Raw 6.3.0.79 will not



## breeze (Dec 22, 2010)

I have Lightroom 2.6. It will not open Nikon D7000 NEF pictures. The latest L.R. update does not include the Nikon D7000 camera.

Does anyone know of a way to convert my NEF pics to DNG?

I down loaded the Adobe Digital Negative Converter Verson 6.3.0.79 which is compatible with Camera Raw 5.4 or later. It says it supports D7000. 
Using that DNG, when I do step 1, "Select the images to convert" I get the message "No items match your search". It apparently is not recongnizing the D7000 NEF files either. 

I also have CS4 which fails to open the NEF pics.

Does anyone know if there will be an update to LR2 for the Nikon D7000?
Does anyone know why DNG 6.3.0.79 will not open my NEF pics?

Thanks in advance for your response.

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## dj_paige (Dec 22, 2010)

No version of Lightroom 2 can read Nikon D7000 RAW photos.

You must use the Adobe DNG (not DNC) converter. If you truly have downloaded and launched version 6.3 of the DNG converter, when you point it to the folder where you have the Nikon D7000 images, it should allow you to select some or all NEF files in that directory.

You are saying it doesn't even find the NEF files in the directory? That doesn't sound right, but since I don't have Nikon D7000 RAW images, I can't test it myself. Probably someone else can come along and comment.


----------



## breeze (Dec 22, 2010)

I should have said "DNG" instead of "DNC".

Yes, I did download DNG 6.3 and it does list the Nikon D7000 as one of its supported cameras.  I am able to see the Folder name where the NEF files reside however the NEF files are not visable within DNG....... such a mystery.  I wonder if DNG 6.3 is somehow exclusive to CS5 and LR3 or if DNG works independly of them. 

 I have CS4 and LR2.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Dec 22, 2010)

The Adobe DNG converter is a stand alone application. As far as I am aware it does not allow you to view the files, you just select the folder where the raw files reside then proceed to do the conversion from raw to dng. Best to select the option to retain the original raw file.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Dec 22, 2010)

Denis de Gannes said:


> ... As far as I am aware it does not allow you to view the files, you just select the folder where the raw files reside then proceed to do the conversion from raw to dng. ...



That is correct. In DNG converter, you can select an input folder (with an option whether subfolders should be included), an output folder and renaming options. When you then click "Convert", it batch converts all Raw files found in the input folder.

Beat


----------



## breeze (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks to everyone.  IT WORKS!!! I was double clicking on the folder and when it opened up, there was nothing listed.   When I did as you suggested, simply selecting the folder, it worked propertly.

THANKS AGAIN!!!


----------

